# Wheels for my car.....



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey guys, any idea what wheels i should get for my Z? With a good price....

Pictures? 

Please help guys.

Thanks


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok guys, i have been looking around....and i came across these. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm looking into getting 19 X 8.5 front and 19 X 9.5 Back.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

They look pretty good to me. I like them. Sizes sound like they will work, just check the offset...


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea, i really like them. I'm trying to see if anyone has them on the there car......They are going for pretty cheap right now. 




WATSON1 said:


> They look pretty good to me. I like them. Sizes sound like they will work, just check the offset...


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

I think i'm picking it up. The price are good on these.


----------

